# [SOLVED] Replacing heatsink?



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

So, I've had a HP Dv6 laptop for a few years now, and a few weeks ago the fan died. I've bought the replacement part and I know how to fit it, but I'm treading carefully here... The replacement part has some grey, waxy pads on it where it connects to the CPU etc, do I just add the part, or do I need thermal paste? What are the pads? 

-Cl9


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Replacing heatsink?*

Those pre-applied pads are typically a thermal interface material and should be left as is. There's no need to add additional thermal material.


----------



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Re: Replacing heatsink?*

Ah thanks, that's good to hear


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

*BUT* you do need to thoroughly clean off the old TIM (thermal interface materials) before mounting the new heatsink fan assembly. I use 91% isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## cloaked1000 (Feb 23, 2011)

Bill_Bright said:


> *BUT* you do need to thoroughly clean off the old TIM (thermal interface materials) before mounting the new heatsink fan assembly. I use 91% isopropyl alcohol.


Yeah, got all of the old stuff off with it, I've put it back together and it's working great ^^


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Great! Thanks for the followup.


----------

